# Kovalev-Agnew, Dulorme-Mayfield, Hall-Ward, Gavin-Shikukutu & Undercards RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Stuart Hall-Martin Ward, Frankie Gavin-Sacky Shikukutu card is live on BoxNation from 7:00pm.

Sergey Kovalev-Cedric Agnew, Thomas Dulorme-Karim Mayfield card is live on HBO in the states from 3:00am, sadly it will not be televised in the UK or Ireland you'll have to find "other" ways of watching it. 

Solid night of boxing. :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck ya noodle chat bruh bruh


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fuck ya noodle chat bruh bruh


Chacal PLS!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What is noodle chat?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing Kovalev again, though I'm not too keen on Agnew as an opponent for him. Hopefully it ends up being competitive though. Hopefully Dulorme destroys Mayfield.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> What is noodle chat?


Just something we started in the Brit & Irish forum for RBR's after a RBR was hijacked with talk about pot noodles.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Shikukutu, War Kovalev.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Tempted to stay up, Mayfield Dulorme seems like a great fight. Kovalev always exciting too. Would be the first time I streamed in a long time though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Is he just sucking his tits there?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

He licked Dulorme's chest for some odd reason.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> He licked Dulorme's chest for some odd reason.


I think he was okay with it until he got told he had hairy nips


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I think he was okay with it until he got told he had hairy nips


I was wondering why it happened twice before Dulorme reacted...

He was a good prospect a while ago though, so hopefully he can put in a good showing and beat Mayfield. If Mayfield does win though, it'll be interesting to see how he progresses given how slow his career has been so far. He needs to hurry up considering he's already 33.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Disappointed that Boxnation didn't pick up the Kovalev fight.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Remember what happened last time, @KO KING95?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Slim Charles said:


> Remember what happened last time, @KO KING95?


Yes, you created the rules as you went along and had a heart attack when I ignored your idiotic threat, think we'll have to have a people's court at a later date to discuss this Teeto, as you are for free speech and such.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Yes, you created the rules as you went along and had a heart attack when I ignored your idiotic threat, think we'll have to have a people's court at a later date to discuss this Teeto, as you are for free speech and such.


:lol:

Yeah, I make up the rules, and you broke one.

If you're going to break them tonight try not to spend all night crying about it again.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Dulorme looked a real talent at one time,he has some lovely skills and up to halfway through the abregu fight he looked heir apparent to miguel cotto.

It really is a 50/50 fight but id like to see dulorme win as he is more entertaining.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Slim Charles said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, I make up the rules, and you broke one.
> 
> If you're going to break them tonight try not to spend all night crying about it again.


K, it's clear that I must of slapped your granny or something, they sell tampons in many local supermarkets and pharmacies, I'd recommend buying them in bulk for your bleeding pussy. :good
@Slim Charles Wanna cry mate? :sad5


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Dulorme looked a real talent at one time,he has some lovely skills and up to halfway through the abregu fight he looked heir apparent to miguel cotto.
> 
> It really is a 50/50 fight but id like to see dulorme win as he is more entertaining.


Mayfield telling Ariza hes gonna pay him back for pushing Freddie Roach won the day for me.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Mayfield telling Ariza hes gonna pay him back for pushing Freddie Roach won the day for me.


Yeah that's a noble cause.

It's a very good fight isn't it rob,and one I'm gutted boxnation havnt picked up.i have 2 kids and train every morning,so I won't be up late streaming it.

I'll have a look in here in the morning and then hopefully check out kovalev on YouTube as well as this fight.it could be an exciting card.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gavin needs to call out Mayweather tonight.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Seems strange for Boxnation not to pick this up since a couple of good fights on it and not as if the Main Event is going to be boring. So is this not being shown on UKTV at all? What like are the quality of online streams these days as I checked and there doesn't even seem to be a paid stream for this card.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

First time I've had to stream something for months.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Eddie chambers comes in at 15stone 7lbs.

Jesus,big jump from wanting to campaign full time at cruiser.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just turned this on,bloody hell Tyson Fury is co commentating at the moment for the Eddie Chambers fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Semtex said:


> Seems strange for Boxnation not to pick this up since a couple of good fights on it and not as if the Main Event is going to be boring. So is this not being shown on UKTV at all? What like are the quality of online streams these days as I checked and there doesn't even seem to be a paid stream for this card.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dulorme is style over substance. Abregu showed that he was doing a lot of nothing stuff and Luis took him to bits then. 

Honestly hope he has improved but got a feeling he's a tad chinny.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Dulorme is style over substance. Abregu showed that he was doing a lot of nothing stuff and Luis took him to bits then.
> 
> Honestly hope he has improved but got a feeling he's a tad chinny.


He is chinny, no debate about it. Glass could shatter tonight even though Mayfield doesn't have an high KO percentage.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> He is chinny, no debate about it. Glass could shatter tonight even though Mayfield doesn't have an high KO percentage.


Aye i got a feeling he could get hurt tonight he looks a bit to lean and drawn facially. I just felt watching over last few years that he does a lot of nice things but a lot of stuff it's like ''why are you doing that?''. Just wastes energy and doesn't do anything but look good and then when posed questions he had no answers and that's a worry. Maybe Garcia's developed him but got a feeling Mayfield will edge it tonight..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Enjoying Tyson on the co commentary...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's good to see Eddie chambers fighting on one of our shows and being trained by a British coach.

I like seeing the likes of chambers,Lucas Browne and Sergei rabchenko on our shores.the more quality comes here the better.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Aye i got a feeling he could get hurt tonight he looks a bit to lean and drawn facially. I just felt watching over last few years that he does a lot of nice things but a lot of stuff it's like ''why are you doing that?''. Just wastes energy and doesn't do anything but look good and then when posed questions he had no answers and that's a worry. Maybe Garcia's developed him but got a feeling Mayfield will edge it tonight..


I agree, problem is also that Garcia trained fighters fight with aggression and heart, but Garcia can't improve punch resistance. Garcia might have been a bad move for him actually the more i think of it but we shall see. He is entertaining i'll say that for Dulorme and hope he wins but I've picked Mayfield by stoppage.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It's good to see Eddie chambers fighting on one of our shows and being trained by a British coach.
> 
> I like seeing the likes of chambers,Lucas Browne and Sergei rabchenko on our shores.the more quality comes here the better.


Yeah,agree with that


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nothing like a nice British stoppage to welcome Fast Eddie over here.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shite stoppage but that bloke was doing fuck all so no sympathy. Pleased to see Eddie back out again and looking like he was enjoying himself. Still a bit rusty but he and Peter Fury clearly look a good fit. Hope to see him out again soon.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

heehee


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Disney Princess cake hahaha!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

You gotta love team fury.

Peter,Tyson,hughie,Eddie chambers and was that Clifton Mitchell.good crew.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

One to watch said:


> You gotta love team fury.
> 
> Peter,Tyson,hughie,Eddie chambers and was that Clifton Mitchell.good crew.


and the man behind the cam..Uncle Asif Viali!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Feeling a bit sleepy as my Daughter has been playing up all day, when is Gavin fighting? as he should help me get some ZZZZZZZ in.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You gotta love team fury.
> 
> Peter,Tyson,hughie,Eddie chambers and was that Clifton Mitchell.good crew.


They would be a hell of a team in a bar fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame there is no Jim Rosenthel tonight but Buncey is better then Nelson at presenting I reckon.Tune this


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great domestic fight this.

Jld v Dawson.both got good power,tough as old boots and a very competitive bout.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know why this fight is so far down the bill.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Favour Dawson here, not a fan of Dickinson.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I agree, problem is also that Garcia trained fighters fight with aggression and heart, but Garcia can't improve punch resistance. Garcia might have been a bad move for him actually the more i think of it but we shall see. He is entertaining i'll say that for Dulorme and hope he wins but I've picked Mayfield by stoppage.


Good shout mate. Maybe those Ariza shakes may help him through but i fancy Mayfield stoppage to.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dawson gets stopped.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good start that, this looks like it may well be a fun mix of styles.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Dickinson as usual showing great basics,1-2 or double jab-right hand.

I just always feel he fights in straight lines and is predictable.if he could mix it up a bit then he would be a much better boxer and could go above this level.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'd like Dawson to win this but I don't think he's got any more than a punchers chance here.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Good shout mate. Maybe those Ariza shakes may help him through but i fancy Mayfield stoppage to.


 good point as Ariza for sure helped Khan's resistance as he looked to take shots better when working with him, a cunt but very good at his job and his fighters improve fitness when trained by him, Maidana threw almost a 1000 shots vs Broner and only had 3 weeks with him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mix dickinsons jab and right hand with Dawson's hooks and body work and you would have a pretty decent boxer.

Good fight this,very unpredictable.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Dawson carrying the power but needs to take him out sooner rather than later. JLD looks very basic to me..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Dawson's slowly getting into this, but I feel he'll need to get Dickinson out of there within the next 3 rounds before he gasses out.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> good point as Ariza for sure helped Khan's resistance as he looked to take shots better when working with him, a cunt but very good at his job and his fighters improve fitness when trained by him, Maidana threw almost a 1000 shots vs Broner and only had 3 weeks with him.


Agreed i don't like the guy but my word his methods work..

Did anyone see that Gonzalez on ESPN last night in LW tournament?. How the bloody hell did he stay up in round 1 from that left hand is beyond me. I jumped out of my chair i thought he was going over ropes that's how far his head went over top rope and he somehow managed to stay up and continue...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Apologies if it's already been posted buy anyone have the running order for this card?


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Apologies if it's already been posted buy anyone have the running order for this card?


http://t.co/m094CmYb1A


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

faz said:


> http://t.co/m094CmYb1A


Thanks :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Apologies if it's already been posted buy anyone have the running order for this card?


8.30pm: Gavin v Shikukutu
9.30pm: Saunders v Prince
10.30pm: Hall v Ward


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed i don't like the guy but my word his methods work..
> 
> Did anyone see that Gonzalez on ESPN last night in LW tournament?. How the bloody hell did he stay up in round 1 from that left hand is beyond me. I jumped out of my chair i thought he was going over ropes that's how far his head went over top rope and he somehow managed to stay up and continue...


Ha, yes i saw that, incredible just like the Chin on that Rudd fella, can't believe he never went down. These min tournaments have been fun so far on FFN, the LW final will be a War.

Dawson throwing arm punches now, looks spent already.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Dawson carrying the power but needs to take him out sooner rather than later. JLD looks very basic to me..


He is.but those basics are his game.he was a good amateur (won the ABAs) and has stuck with a successful style in the pros.

This is the style i try to replicate myself,not because I'm a Dickinson wannabe but because it's such a hard style to deal with if you fight disciplined and neat as he does.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> 8.30pm: Gavin v Shikukutu
> 9.30pm: Saunders v Prince
> 10.30pm: Hall v Ward


Nap time at around half 8 for me then, cheers Gavin as i am feeling a little bit sleepy.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Dawsons flagging. Looks like an easy points win for JLD now. Tedious...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed i don't like the guy but my word his methods work..
> 
> Did anyone see that Gonzalez on ESPN last night in LW tournament?. How the bloody hell did he stay up in round 1 from that left hand is beyond me. I jumped out of my chair i thought he was going over ropes that's how far his head went over top rope and he somehow managed to stay up and continue...


:yep His head almost spun around from that shot. Did incredibly well to recover quickly from that.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

All a bit too easy for someone as technically sound in the basics as Dickinson is.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And thanks @Wallet :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Nap time at around half 8 for me then, cheers Gavin as i am feeling a little bit sleepy.


I feel the same about Gavin.he has beautiful movement and judgment of distance,really really impressive.but he smothers it with attack and grab tactics which are dull and risk free.

I'm trying to remember him being exciting,the Curtis woodhouse fight and Kevin McIntyre are the only ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Turning into a hug/clinch fest. me no likey,


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Ha, yes i saw that, incredible just like the Chin on that Rudd fella, can't believe he never went down. These min tournaments have been fun so far on FFN, the LW final will be a War.
> 
> Dawson throwing arm punches now, looks spent already.


:good


Them Bones said:


> :yep His head almost spun around from that shot. Did incredibly well to recover quickly from that.


:good

Did you lads see his AM victories?. Crawford, Ortiz and another two or three big names.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Whats everyone drink of choice tonight gents? I have 2 crates of Carlsberg Export with my name on em and intend to shift the lot..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Could someone PM me the Kov result when it happens please? @Wallet ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I feel the same about Gavin.he has beautiful movement and judgment of distance,really really impressive.but he smothers it with attack and grab tactics which are dull and risk free.
> 
> I'm trying to remember him being exciting,the Curtis woodhouse fight and Kevin McIntyre are the only ones I remember off the top of my head.


No question regarding talent, but as you say his fights are mostly dull, frustrating affairs where you are begging for the fight to end. Painful viewing at times. his opponents as of late have been dire as well which hasn't helped. (Maybe he should have actually stopped some and entertained though?)


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :good
> 
> :good
> 
> Did you lads see his AM victories?. Crawford, Ortiz and another two or three big names.


Didn't know m8, always interesting to know these things though. Cheers.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats everyone drink of choice tonight gents? I have 2 crates of Carlsberg Export with my name on em and intend to shift the lot..


2 crates to yourself?

Export is a fine choice by the way.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> 2 crates to yourself?
> 
> Export is a fine choice by the way.


Only nippers. 12 x 275ml in each case..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats everyone drink of choice tonight gents? I have 2 crates of Carlsberg Export with my name on em and intend to shift the lot..


Strongbow, it was cheap.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats everyone drink of choice tonight gents? I have 2 crates of Carlsberg Export with my name on em and intend to shift the lot..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I can see why Bellew and Cleverley aint interested in dropping back down to British level. This is fairly turgid stuff..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Strongbow, it was cheap.


Let it Bow, Let it Bow, Let it Bow.......


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I can see why Bellew and Cleverley aint interested in dropping back down to British level. This is fairly turgid stuff..


Yeah not a great advert for the division.

But as always it's what fights need making.stick Dickinson,Simmons,conquest and keane in together and you have some exciting fights.conquest-Mckenzie is good as well.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Dawson going to KO Dickinson I reckon. Still got that one big shot.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This reminds me a bit of the Dickinson-Askin fight. Dawson, like Askin just can't handle JLD's jab.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I can see why Bellew and Cleverley aint interested in dropping back down to British level. This is fairly turgid stuff..


Yep, CW's with no power who clinch a lot do nothing for me. Huck/Lebedev/Hernandez and Co is where its at


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Only nippers. 12 x 275ml in each case..


Aah.makes sense.

I thought you were looking at polishing off 48 cans for a minute.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't know why I fucking subscribe to Boxnation when my bird kicks me off the TV to watch the fucking cube and I have to watch an internet stream.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah not a great advert for the division.
> 
> But as always it's what fights need making.stick Dickinson,Simmons,conquest and keane in together and you have some exciting fights.conquest-Mckenzie is good as well.


Aye would have made a good Maxi Nutrition 2 tournament..


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Lovely shot from JLD.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great left hook.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone else looking forward to Jessica Hobson singing the national anthem...?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Don't know why I fucking subscribe to Boxnation when my bird kicks me off the TV to watch the fucking cube and I have to watch an internet stream.


Hide her under the floorboards.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> This reminds me a bit of the Dickinson-Askin fight. Dawson, like Askin just can't handle JLD's jab.


I was thinking off this myself.

Since that fight,which was an upset at the time.jld has stuck rigidly to his style.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Don't know why I fucking subscribe to Boxnation when my bird kicks me off the TV to watch the fucking cube and I have to watch an internet stream.


You have to get SKY or a dodgy Skybox upstairs, my Wife is downstairs watching whatever garbage she is watching and i'm up here. Good times.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Heres tonights Hatton/Wood Blackpool card by the way if anyone wants to put it on in the background:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> You have to get SKY or a dodgy Skybox upstairs, my Wife is downstairs watching whatever garbage she is watching and i'm up here. Good times.


Multi room mate. If I didnt have it I would have gotten divorced years ago..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Martin said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Jessica Hobson singing the national anthem...?


Maybe they can get her to sing along with the Sax player from Price-Thompson?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

shenmue said:


> You have to get SKY or a dodgy Skybox upstairs, my Wife is downstairs watching whatever garbage she is watching and i'm up here. Good times.





BoltonTerrier said:


> Multi room mate. If I didnt have it I would have gotten divorced years ago..


I'm on Virgin Media. Have no such luxury.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Maybe they can get her to sing along with the Sax player from Price-Thompson?


Exactly what I was thinking. She was actually on The Voice this year (as well as last year, and Britain;s Got Talent the year before that)

One has to wonder if reality TV really is her calling.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dickinsons clinching is annoying. He could put Dawson away.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats everyone drink of choice tonight gents? I have 2 crates of Carlsberg Export with my name on em and intend to shift the lot..


Some Budweiser I found in the shed which I forgot I had,I think I won it in a raffle last year.Just about still in date,will have to do because I couldn`t be arsed to go to the shop.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Really good work from JLD here.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pretty weak run from JLD to win the title outright. I'd say his best win is still Askin which was for the English.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Martin said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Jessica Hobson singing the national anthem...?


:yikes dam I forgot about her.Comedy gold when she sang in Doncaster last year


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dickenson could give Bellew/Cleverly a good fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I'm on Virgin Media. Have no such luxury.


I feel your pain m8, hope there's not more coming in that big Fa Cup semi in a few weeks time. I'll be putting a fiver on Wigan for fun.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stopped.

Well done Jon Lewis Dickinson.great performance over a man who put conquest and keane to sleep.he deserves his Lonsdale belt for keeps.

His last 7 fights have been wins over David Dolan,Chris burton,matty askin,Shane mcphilbin,David Dolan,mike stafford and now Neil Dawson.its not exactly murderers row but it's the consistency that is required of the no 1 in the division,and it will be interesting to see what he will do now.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Dickenson could give Bellew/Cleverly a good fight.


Personally dont think he'd stand a chance..

What the hell was I thinking picking Dawson. Hes dreadful..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This site is flaky as fuck again tonight...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Dickenson could give Bellew/Cleverly a good fight.


no he wouldnt lol


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

JLD would get smashed by either Bellew/Cleverly (providing he learns some form of defence)


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Aah.makes sense.
> 
> I thought you were looking at polishing off 48 cans for a minute.


Ill save that for the floyd card


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Personally dont think he'd stand a chance..
> 
> What the hell was I thinking picking Dawson. Hes dreadful..


He has shocking punch power. Dawson was only stopped because of exhaustion. I think, although Baloo has some of the worst chin muscles in history, he's in no danger. Clev would outbox him easy.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Personally dont think he'd stand a chance..
> 
> What the hell was I thinking picking Dawson. Hes dreadful..


Dont think he is much worse than Brudov plus he is actually close to 200 pounds. Brudovs jab landed easily on Bellew. Dickensons jab will too. Plus it would be the first time Bellew would fight a guy who is as tall as he is. And Dickenson actually looks like a bigger guy than Bellew.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Dickinson has fast hands and very good timing.

If he was to get in with one of our big 2 then I'd say it was a good learning curve at the weight for them,as Dickinson is 6foot 4 and a stripped down heavy.i would expect clev to be far too varied for him,and bellew to be too sharp after a few close rounds.

I'm not sure what JLD can do now,unless he stays at British level of course.the European is held by Gregory drozd and he wouldn't have much trouble with Dickinson in my opinion,but If he gets the chance then why not.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

After giving a knobish interview with iFL completely disrespecting and disregarding his opponent and dismissing the suggestion that he needs to get in shape, Allen drew with some 1-1 Bulgarian can. :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good performance by JLD, very effective if not the most exciting. I still think Simmons beats him.

Dunno where Dickinson goes from here, there are still plenty of domestic options that I'd like to see
.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats everyone drink of choice tonight gents? I have 2 crates of Carlsberg Export with my name on em and intend to shift the lot..


Green King please


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> After giving a knobish interview with iFL completely disrespecting and disregarding his opponent and dismissing the suggestion that he needs to get in shape, Allen drew with some 1-1 Bulgarian can. :lol:


Shit.

I've heard some punters thinking he is a decent fighter as well.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Stopped.
> 
> Well done Jon Lewis Dickinson.great performance over a man who put conquest and keane to sleep.he deserves his Lonsdale belt for keeps.
> 
> His last 7 fights have been wins over David Dolan,Chris burton,matty askin,Shane mcphilbin,David Dolan,mike stafford and now Neil Dawson.its not exactly murderers row but it's the consistency that is required of the no 1 in the division,and it will be interesting to see what he will do now.


And yet i think Conquest would beat Dickinson if they fought


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dickinson did well. Dawson wasn't up to much and i think when you fight him as a puncher rather then just a uncoordinated guy you will succeed. Dickinson would get battered by Bellew and Cleverly. 

He looked good against a guy who's punch surpassed his skill level. Dickinson does little things that i don't like he over anticipates the jab and parry's when there isn't a punch. Feint jab, left hook would cause him problems..

Bellew and Cleverly would be to skilled for Dickinson. Big jump from Dawson to Euro/Fringe world class guys like them two.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Good performance by JLD, very effective if not the most exciting. I still think Simmons beats him.
> 
> Dunno where Dickinson goes from here, there are still plenty of domestic options that I'd like to see
> .


I've always rated Simmons above JLD,but it would be a good scrap right now.JLD isn't affiliated to warren as of yet,so let's hope Hearn can entice him to a burns undercard.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Dickinson has fast hands and very good timing.
> 
> If he was to get in with one of our big 2 then I'd say it was a good learning curve at the weight for them,as Dickinson is 6foot 4 and a stripped down heavy.i would expect clev to be far too varied for him,and bellew to be too sharp after a few close rounds.
> 
> I'm not sure what JLD can do now,unless he stays at British level of course.the European is held by Gregory drozd and he wouldn't have much trouble with Dickinson in my opinion,but If he gets the chance then why not.


Drozd is #3 & #4 with the WBA & WBC, I think he'll fight for a world title fairly soon.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Drozd is #3 & #4 with the WBA & WBC, I think he'll fight for a world title fairly soon.


In which case,Simmons-JLD for the vacant EBU title.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> In which case,Simmons-JLD for the vacant EBU title.


Lets get Simmons vs Camacho done first!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin's fights are as bad as his haircut..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> In which case,Simmons-JLD for the vacant EBU title.


I think masternak will want to get his european title back.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

How is this guy ranked by the WBO.

He beat a debutant last time out.over 12 rounds!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> In which case,Simmons-JLD for the vacant EBU title.


Or some minor WBO trinket but its a good fight regardless


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Does Shikukutu have a t shirt with his own face on it?? Legend.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Shikukutu


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl the snake pose...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ring announcer is drunk as fuck.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

"funtime" frankie... Couldnt be more ironic...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Round of the year that!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sacky isn't as bad as i feared. Still not great but he's got some ability..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> "funtime" frankie... Couldnt be more ironic...


Some say he is more exciting than the likes of Maidana, Thurman and Lucas etc. And would have too much class for them "too good for his own good" Frankie is what his fans call him. "Boretime Frankie is more suited IMO"


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing happens in a round but Jones has to give it to Gavin for being Gavin


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

OMFG!!!!!!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahahahaa


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

HA!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cmon Shikky!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This lad's not bad at all.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

always thought frankie is overrated :lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

by the way anyone else love the guys snake gesture on the way into the ring? haha :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WAR SACKY!!!!! This lad is ok!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> WAR SACKY!!!!! This lad is ok!


 x2, hope he wins :yep


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sacky 3 up on my card, a Gavin fight is entertaining but not because of him ha.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob is gonna be relentless this week regardless of the result :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He looked competent as soon as the bell rang.

Frankie will need to keep dancing out of range.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH that short left hand as Gavin throws his has been there since round 1. I noticed Sack got his left hand over Gavin's shoulder but if it landed on chin it would of done real damage as it would be short and spiteful angle. 

Gavin's in trouble here. Looks flat and he's got a able opponent in front of him who's got the want to win..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Sacky has decent hand speed. NFI why Frankie isnt at Light Welter..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

sacky landing nice body shots with his right hand


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wish I'd put money on this


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

nice body shots from the aff


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think that's a sackey round.

29-27 sackey.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

TBH this might be the sort of fight Frankie needs- I think far too often he just thinks he needs to turn up to win.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this lad may hurt Gavin again. Frankie's wincing at punches and is looking worried as they come towards him. I think he's feeling the power...

The lad is technically and style wise nice on eye then he does a Manny Pac from 10 years ago and launces wild punches. I don't think he'd be easy for many guys at domestic/european level like Gavin.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Sackys havin a right pop here. Got the feeling hes gonna land something big


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

There's people who think Gavin would beat Brook and Khan.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think the body shots hurt gavin


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jones always gives the round to the home fighter in close rounds


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ishy said:


> There's people who think Gavin would beat Brook and Khan.


Laughable..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Frankie thought this was a easy fight and i think his trainer did to and his cornerwork is giving off impression that he still feels the same which may not help Frankie the more this fight goes.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There's people who think Gavin would beat Brook and Khan.


And Porter,Thurman, maidana etc, too good Frankie they call him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Jones always gives the round to the home fighter in close rounds


Awful biased pundit/commentator who has an hardon for feather fisted fighters like himself was and always scores unfairly for entertaining sluggers. Jones is a cunt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a good fight.just what Gavin needs.

38-37 sackey.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i agree these commentators are so biased


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a feeling some people will suggest that Shikukutu is better than he actually is after this fight but what has happened so far is an indication of Gavin's limitations rather than Shikukutu doing anything exceptional, I think. He's a pretty solid fighter but Gavin should be doing better than he has done so far. This is what happens when fighters are matched too softly and the level of opposition declines.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Awful biased pundit/commentator who has an hardon for feather fisted fighters like himself was and always scores unfairly for entertaining sluggers. Jones is a cunt.


:nod Fucking awful he is!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Gavin's a fat lazy cunt. Will happily watch him get beaten here if it means he gets his arse in to gear and drops to 140.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hard round to score.im going to have to go 10-10.

48-47 sackey.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This commentary is awful. Gavin didn't win that last round.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Why was Saunders getting a pad work-out from a 12 year old?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

So the only round Jones has scored for Shiki is the round with the knockdownatsch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

How you lads got this?.

To me Gavin's nicked a few rounds but i think it's level..


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Appalling Rawling.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jones would have given Gavin round 2 as well if it wasn't for the KD. No way as Gavin won all the other rounds, especially round 3. Gavin getting exposed, hope talks of beating Brook,khan, Maidana etc cool down after this.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sacky will probably need a knockout to win unfortunately...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it definitely Bundu next?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I have a feeling some people will suggest that Shikukutu is better than he actually is after this fight but what has happened so far is an indication of Gavin's limitations rather than Shikukutu doing anything exceptional, I think. He's a pretty solid fighter but Gavin should be doing better than he has done so far. This is what happens when fighters are matched too softly and the level of opposition declines.


I don't think people will suggest that he is better than he is, it's just he is much better than what people were expecting.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Much better from Gavin.

57-57 all level after 6.

I predict sackey will gas,Frankie has made him chase him.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

im not a big fan of amir khan, but he would kick the crap outta gavin haha


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

To be fair that was a better round from Frankie


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There's people who think Gavin would beat Brook and Khan.


He would beat Brook.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook would smash Gavin to absolute bits imo. 

Gavin pivots then stands off..

This lads decent but he's nowt special i don't think people will be saying he's a world class guy but he'd do well over here domestically and be in some good fights. Sums up Gavin's level right now i think his progress has stalled once again i don't see anything from Frankie that i haven't seen before...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> I don't think people will suggest that he is better than he is, it's just he is much better than what people were expecting.


Spot on.

Expectations were very low,but the lad is ranked and is a Namibian at welter where there are a few good lads.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Timings better from Frankie.but it's not exactly electric stuff is it?

67-66 Gavin for me.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

King Horse said:


> He would beat Brook.


:lol:

here's king horse!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit HD has gone


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Jack said:


> I have a feeling some people will suggest that Shikukutu is better than he actually is after this fight but what has happened so far is an indication of Gavin's limitations rather than Shikukutu doing anything exceptional, I think. He's a pretty solid fighter but Gavin should be doing better than he has done so far. This is what happens when fighters are matched too softly and the level of opposition declines.


Please can you stop this rubbish. I am really stick to death of this stupid theory. It's the same nonsense used to explain Cleverly's defeat to 
Kovalev.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Expectations were very low,but the lad is ranked and is a Namibian at welter where there are a few good lads.


well but looking at how he fights he really isnt that good. except his body shots his punch technique wasnt great. when he starts his attacks his foots get all over the place.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

African now tired and Gavin boring his way in winning the last few rounds. Fight was entertaining earlier but not because of "funtime".


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Erm... Cheers Boxnation..


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha what a dog shit channel


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Please can you stop this rubbish. I am really stick to death of this stupid theory. It's the same nonsense used to explain Cleverly's defeat to
> Kovalev.


I think it's a very valid reason.

Chisora has been matched tough,and is today a top 10 heavyweight.clev fought karpency,hawk and krazniqui before kovalev.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Why was Saunders getting a pad work-out from a 12 year old?


I didn't see but I'm guessing that was Seamus Macklin who's training him now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Is it definitely Bundu next?


No. He's just been made mandatory for the European title.

I still think they'll go down the WBO route with Ushona.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

77-75 Gavin now.

This is still very much a wake up call.not so much the knockdown which happens when coming in sometimes,but how often someone crude has caught him particulary to the body.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Corner tell him not to attack body...would have thought that'd be his best chance of a stoppage


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF that wasnt a slip...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I didn't see but I'm guessing that was Seamus Macklin who's training him now.


Brother/cousin or something of Matt by any chance?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> No. He's just been made mandatory for the European title.
> 
> I still think they'll go down the WBO route with Ushona.


He just needs to be shoved in at the deep end. Too much fannying around with his career.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Gavin against Purdy would be a good fight. I'm not entirely confident Gavin would win though, which would be funny given what he's said about Purdy in the past.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> WTF that wasnt a slip...


lol Stepped on his foot..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

87-84 Gavin.

He needs to be told that he isn't an amateur anymore,this style won't work over 12 at the highest level.tom Chaney is a nice bloke who is good for Gavin but the style isn't going to win major titles in such a deep and talented division.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

gavin is so fucking boring to watch

cant be arsed watching him anymore, good boxer but fuck me hes tedious to watch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

97-93 Gavin.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He just needs to be shoved in at the deep end. Too much fannying around with his career.


I agree that there has been too much wasted time but if he was put in at the deep end next, he'd probably lose. Gavin should be a lot better than this but the soft touches in his career so far have hindered his progress and I'm not sure where he's at or where he's going any more. Is he really ready for fringe world level guys? I'd agree with rushing him if he was clearly above the level that he's currently at but he just isn't.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> 87-84 Gavin.
> 
> He needs to be told that he isn't an amateur anymore,this style won't work over 12 at the highest level.tom Chaney is a nice bloke who is good for Gavin but the style isn't going to win major titles in such a deep and talented division.


This


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

gavin is winning but so damn boring,
he hasnt even hurt sacky once at all


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Brother/cousin or something of Matt by any chance?


Younger brother.

Also trains Joe Selkirk and Tom Stalker out of Marbella.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> gavin is so fucking boring to watch
> 
> cant be arsed watching him anymore, good boxer but fuck me hes tedious to watch


Nice of you to join the club. this fight was entertaining for 4 or 5 rounds but because of the African not "funtime"


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Looks the part physically. :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

107-102 Gavin.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I agree that there has been too much wasted time but if he was put in at the deep end next, he'd probably lose. Gavin should be a lot better than this but the soft touches in his career so far have hindered his progress and I'm not sure where he's at or where he's going any more. Is he really ready for fringe world level guys? I'd agree with rushing him if he was clearly above the level that he's currently at but he just isn't.


I'd say he'd learn more about his style, skills, conditioning etc. by fighting someone a level up and losing than sticking around at Commonwealth level and winning. He does genuinely seem to believe he's got world level ability and perhaps he needs to find out the hard way just how far short he actually is.

It all depends on his mentality, if he can take a loss and use that as motivation to come back as a better, more dedicated fighter then I'd stick him in.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

This cards going to finish at about 3am


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Looks the part physically. :lol:


And its been a "really impressive performance and win". Rawling easily pleased and easily biased.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> This cards going to finish at about 3am


What we got left? Saunders and the Main event?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> What we got left? Saunders and the Main event?


Yep


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 Gavin for me.

Sackey shikukutu has been game and capable.one of Frankie's best opponents? Possibly.

Now hopefully this is the time to knuckle down,bundu would be a very tough fight,bundu throws combinations and if he could get in range then Gavin would be in trouble as he throws too many single shots.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

3 fights on the bounce Gavin has failed to impress. He's stagnating at this level. And needs to drop to 140 I'll keep saying it. No chance of beating any champion at 147 on this evidence any time soon.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

too wide but what do you expect with 3 british judges

dunno how dave parris is still allowed


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I think it's a very valid reason.
> 
> Chisora has been matched tough,and is today a top 10 heavyweight.clev fought karpency,hawk and krazniqui before kovalev.


Nathan would a top 10 light-heavy if he stayed at the weight. So the only reason he lost to Kovalev was because of his previous opposition? Really?

Who was Gavin supposed to realistically box from fights 14 - 19 for the British and Commonwealth belts?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I'd say he'd learn more about his style, skills, conditioning etc. by fighting someone a level up and losing than sticking around at Commonwealth level and winning. He does genuinely seem to believe he's got world level ability and perhaps he needs to find out the hard way just how far short he actually is.
> 
> It all depends on his mentality, if he can take a loss and use that as motivation to come back as a better, more dedicated fighter then I'd stick him in.


Yeah, maybe he does need to be put into a big fight before he will kick on and deliver a really impressive performance but I'm having more doubts about his talent as his career goes on. Is he becoming more professional? Is he learning anything new in the gym or improving his game? I don't think so, honestly, and I think there's a real chance that when he does step up, he'll get found out because he's had too long fighting guys who, with all due respect, he shouldn't be sharing a ring with. The Witter fight was at the right time but then he dropped back against Welborn. The Vassell fight was great for him but since then, he's fought lesser opponents in his next three bouts and I think this soft matchmaking is setting him up for a fall.

I've always liked Gavin which is why I'm incredibly disappointed in the level that he's at right now. I considered him to be a top prospect but I feel like his chance may have passed. He's at a stage of his career where he should be putting on performances that get him noticed at world level, yet he's still winning boring fights by picking up rounds against guys who are pretty average in a pedestrian manner. It's uninspiring to watch as a fan of his and I'm losing hope that he'll ever make the most of the ability he once had but his ability seems to have stagnated to me because his opposition hasn't been up to scratch.

Maybe he'll prove me wrong and when he fights a guy like Bundu, outbox him with ease. I'd like that to be the case but I'm losing faith that he has that extra gear to go to. If he does, why don't we ever see it?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He's a joke. :lol: He clearly actually has no ambition, 'I think I need another fight like this an Eastern European or something'. Are you fucking kidding me? His last 3 fights have been an absolute waste of time and he's stagnating. He's signed a new deal with Warren and he's happy just fighting at this level, why wasn't he in Frank's office demanding a Bundu fight or an eliminator next before he signed a new deal? Instead he wants to fight Namibian's and Bulgarian's.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

gavins lack of power really could be a problem at world level. and maybe his size. he just doesnt look like a welterweight. plus will be interesting to see how his defence looks against a guy who can throw sharp punches.
his next few fights will tell a lot.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear God Gavin is so fucking boring he makes Miguel Vazquez seem slightly entertaining. No wonder the Warren's are happy to fuck him off on to the Hobson cards although I don't know what Hobson has done to deserve Gavin stinking out his last 2 cards.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Nathan would a top 10 light-heavy if he stayed at the weight. So the only reason he lost to Kovalev was because of his previous opposition? Really?
> 
> Who was Gavin supposed to realistically box from fights 14 - 19 for the British and Commonwealth belts?


Shawn hawk and tommy karpency were 'nothing' punchers at that weight,at that level.krazniqui was better but smaller and still not world level.

Then he has to get in with kovalev who had just destroyed campillo and white,as well as killing a man in the ring.what chance did he have,Nathan has said himself that he had never expected kovalev to hit that hard,even through the guard he was aware that he had no chance if Sergey connected,which of course he did.

He wasn't prepared for this fight,now I understand budget difficulties but cleverly has a decent chin so there was no reason to put him in with these 'powderpuff' punchers.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He just needs to be shoved in at the deep end. Too much fannying around with his career.


It's becoming clear that Gavin just isn't pushing for those fights. There are enough solid fighters, similar to Vassel in style, who are a bit better and would get him much-needed experience. Timing, moves and poise count for shit against these sort of guys.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Prince Of Passion. :lol:


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

There really can't be anymore excuses with Frankie's career now he's 28 has quality skills and a high ranking, the division is so stacked he needs to be in with a name at least, honestly anyone in the top 30 will do.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Like Saunders. Exciting style..


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Saunders is a dirty git.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Saunders> Gavin


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

saunders looks bigger than gavin and hes a weight class below

how good was he as a amateur?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Saunders> Gavin


Gavin> Saunders> Brook.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> saunders looks bigger than gavin and hes a weight class below
> 
> how good was he as a amateur?


Gavin fought at lightweight as an Amateur. Saunders as a Light Welter

Personal life[edit]On 25 November 2008 Saunders was questioned by police on suspicion of dealing cocaine after a police sniffer dog found what was alleged to be £12000 worth of the drug in his back garden.[SUP][6][/SUP] The charges were dropped against the boxer in April 2009 when the police decided not to proceed with the case.[SUP][[/SUP]


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Gavin> Saunders> Brook.


:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah i know about gavins amateur career

didnt make weight at the beijing olympics when he was favourite for the gold right


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Saunders is one of the hottest prospects in the country.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

What's Saunders' problem?

He should have had a point deducted. He's a nasty cheater.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> Dave [email protected]
> @woodhousecurtis I rest my case. #yourmanagerknowshisshit




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450035097073639424
:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rendall Munroe won on points v Youssef Al Hamidi at Blackpool...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's going to be interesting to see these new young trainers like Macklin and Shane McGuigan coming through.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

King Horse said:


> What's Saunders' problem?
> 
> He should have had a point deducted. He's a nasty cheater.


Awwwwwwww

Its good to see someone with that nasty streak. Very impressed with Bradley tonight..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bradley Saunders talking about keeping things in the North East while wearing his Marbella t-shirt...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Haskins and Napa are saying Ward can do this. 

I haven't seen the lad but would be great to see a Traveller world champ. But Hall took a place in my boxing heart that night he won title he was magnificent. Hard to back against him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cmon Stuey!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Where's Ward from originally?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dont care for either

give haskins a shot


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Where's Ward from originally?


The gutter..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WAR Hood


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bleeding hell atmosphere and entrances remind me of a show at York Hall :lol:.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Homecoming for Hall and hes getting booed lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

John Murray is a man brooding right now. Crolla's gonna have to go to hell and back to beat him on April 19th cos Murray's in that savage mode.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Whoever wins is just keeping the title warm for McDonnell


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Whoever wins is just keeping the title warm for McDonnell


hobson will never give him a shot.

unless its a mando

anyone decent will take the belt off hall/ward.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Awwwwwwww
> 
> Its good to see someone with that nasty streak. Very impressed with Bradley tonight..


Yep,they were comparing his nasty streak to Nigel Benn. But Benn had it from his first pro fight to Mc Lellan and Iran Barkley.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuey is way too strong. Hes come on in leaps and bounds..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Did that twat seriously score that round even? Was a clear Hall round imo.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Barry Jones scorecards are utter dogshit..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WTF just come back and it's over :lol:..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ZZZZ no contest...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cab anybody see a cut ? If there's one there i can't see it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Feel sorry for fans really that's a nightmare and for fighters as well of course..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Did it even look bad?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i was expecting claret all over gaff when they said fights done...


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Feel sorry for fans really that's a nightmare and for fighters as well of course..


More sorry for Ward than anything,especially as he took it so well. Could have been a good scrap.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

they better not dare make a rematch

fight should of never been made in the first place

hope hall has a mandatory coming up


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> More sorry for Ward than anything,especially as he took it so well. Could have been a good scrap.


Aye will never get a chance again.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like to see a better look at that cut; seemed very premature to call it off at that stage.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Vitali vs Lewis that was a cut.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> John Murray is a man brooding right now. Crolla's gonna have to go to hell and back to beat him on April 19th cos Murray's in that savage mode.


Murray machine. :deal


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I have no fucking idea why that fight was stopped. The cut didn't look at all bad and it seemed like the ref asked Ward's corner if they wanted to continue and they said no.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I'd like to see a better look at that cut; seemed very premature to call it off at that stage.


Got a feeling Ward's shaking of head and him speaking was him saying ''can't see like..''.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Matty Askin v Menay Edwards on shortly for the English Cruise title...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Murray machine. :deal


:deal Here's Johnny!!.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> I'd like to see a better look at that cut; seemed very premature to call it off at that stage.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

No World title fight would be be stopped for a cut like that in the US or at least not as early as round 2, i remember Cano pissing blood out of his eye for about 10 rounds vs Paulette for example. UK suck.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair enough, that was a very bad cut.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hes gonna need plastic surgery on that asap. Only didnt look too bad cos that guy pinched it together lol


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> No World title fight would be be stopped for a cut like that in the US or at least not as early as round 2, i remember Cano pissing blood out of his eye for about 10 rounds vs *Paulette* for example. UK suck.


:finger

Btw that cut looks nasty to me, not sure what you fellas are looking at.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

That pic does look like a deep one, didn't look that bad on TV. Probably a decent stoppage on 2nd thought ha.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Jamie Mcdonnell @JamieMcdonnell1*

*Nice to to see @stuskithechamp win tnite seriously I've had bigger scratches on my balls!!*


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> :finger
> 
> Btw that cut looks nasty to me, not sure what you fellas are looking at.


Yeah i was wrong, just seen the pic, it was a deep cut so won't complain. Just didn't look bad on TV. I meant Paulie but it auto spelled Paulette ha.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Jamie Mcdonnell @JamieMcdonnell1*
> 
> *Nice to to see @stuskithechamp win tnite seriously I've had bigger scratches on my balls!!*


I'd hate to see what Jamie shaves his balls with then.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Askin Edwards ringwalking now..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure why no commentary through the rounds then analysis at the end of the rounds lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember about 2 years ago on ESB most people thought Gavin would beat Brook handily, some even said he'd stop him :rofl

Pretty sure a Brook-Gavin thread on here not long ago and some people still tipped Frankie to win, hilarious. Brook would batter him.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh that is a terrible cut. Good decision to stop it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I remember about 2 years ago on ESB most people thought Gavin would beat Brook handily, some even said he'd stop him :rofl
> 
> Pretty sure a Brook-Gavin thread on here not long ago and some people still tipped Frankie to win, hilarious. Brook would batter him.


To be fair Kell Brook was fairly unimpressive against Alvaro Robles so I wouldnt go overboard. Although I havent seen the Gavin fight so cant comment on him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Already a better fight than JLD vs Dawson this..


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I remember about 2 years ago on ESB most people thought Gavin would beat Brook handily, some even said he'd stop him :rofl
> 
> Pretty sure a Brook-Gavin thread on here not long ago and some people still tipped Frankie to win, hilarious. Brook would batter him.


Brook's done what to make it so obvious he beats Gavin?

Gavin beats Brook.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> To be fair Kell Brook was fairly unimpressive against Alvaro Robles so I wouldnt go overboard. Although I havent seen the Gavin fight so cant comment on him.


I haven't seen the Gavin fight either but he's just nowhere near as good as Brook.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Brook's done what to make it so obvious he beats Gavin?
> 
> Gavin beats Brook.


abbycry


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Some nice shout outs during the Askin-Edwards fight...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Some nice shout outs during the Askin-Edwards fight...


:rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Some nice shout outs during the Askin-Edwards fight...


LOL Ive been laughing at some of those..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stream gubbed


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

They should stop the fight while they sort the stream out.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Brook's done what to make it so obvious he beats Gavin?
> 
> Gavin beats Brook.


Not look like shit against poor opposition? Gavin hasn't fought anyone has good as Jennings yet, though he's put in some awful showings against Woodhouse and even tonight. You can question Brook's opposition but bar the first Jones fight when he suffered a broken nose, he's looked a lot more dominant than Gavin despite facing better quality fighters. Put Shikukutu in with Brook and he would get completely outclassed or stopped.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Roe said:


> They should stop the fight while they sort the stream out.


Ive seen this beginning to Round 7 about 60 times now...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Toucher. :rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Has old Frank got a Puncher in his stable?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Has old Frank got a Puncher in his stable?


Boom Boom Buglioni


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Boom Boom Buglioni


Would love to see a Buglioni vs Callum Smith soon.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Seriously when the last time one of his top fighters knocked someone out?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Kessler's tattoo is boss.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

10 - 9 Kessler


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Concerning scenes here in Blackpool as Menay Edwards is taken to hospital on a stretcher after being stopped in the 9th by Matty Askin

:-(


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"Stream taken down due to fighter injury"
WTF? Hope both guys are okay!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

20 - 18 Kessler. Kessler was a really good fighter when Joe fort him.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Concerning scenes here in Blackpool as Menay Edwards is taken to hospital on a stretcher after being stopped in the 9th by Matty Askin
> 
> :-(


Oh crap, horrible to hear!
Feel pretty bad now about moaning about the stream going down over on youtube!
Hope the guy is ok!!!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

29 28 Kessler. Calzaghe was hurting kessler with punches somtimes when he hit him. Kessler showed flashes of great counter punching though.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

39 - 27 Kessler

Kessler vs Calzaghe is an underrated fight man 4th round was really good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ChipChair said:


> Would love to see a Buglioni vs Callum Smith soon.


Smith boxes his head off and stops him in 6. Buglioni is toss.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Jack said:


> Not look like shit against poor opposition? Gavin hasn't fought anyone has good as Jennings yet, though he's put in some awful showings against Woodhouse and even tonight. You can question Brook's opposition but bar the first Jones fight when he suffered a broken nose, he's looked a lot more dominant than Gavin despite facing better quality fighters. Put Shikukutu in with Brook and he would get completely outclassed or stopped.


Witter and Vassell were better than Jennings.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Witter and Vassell were better than Jennings.


Vassell vs Brook would be a good fight I reckon.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

48 - 47 Kessler


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

57 - 57


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Edwards has come round in hospital and is talking


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

From Ricky Hatton's twitter.

"Just had word from the hospital that *menay* *Edwards* has come round and is now talking. Brilliant news."

Best wishes to Edwards, hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

goodings stopped fox in the 8th, was a right little war.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> goodings stopped fox in the 8th, was a right little war.


Did you go smog? How was the show? Shame about the main event...


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith boxes his head off and stops him in 6. Buglioni is toss.


Agree 100%, different levels.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Did you go smog? How was the show? Shame about the main event...


aye, got their for the end of the first fight and stayed all the way to the end of the last at about 12.30. 14 fight for 40quid so all good. undercard was to be as expected. all home fighters won apart from one of hobsons heavyweights. was a decent enough atmosphere but home fighters fans tended to leave after they saw their guy which was dissapointing. was glad to see jld win the lonsdale belt, seen his other defences so was nice to see him win. josh leather looks different gravy. main event was meh. gavin looked like he had flu or some kind of head cold at weigh in so he looked very flat. i expected more from chambers, he seemed to be pissing about.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

What time does the hbo broadcast start?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

With the clocks going forward what time does the Kovalev card start at? I want to see Mayfield - Dulorme so how long from now to ring walks anyone?

And is the Guru the man to visit tonight....?......:hey


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> With the clocks going forward what time does the Kovalev card start at? I want to see Mayfield - Dulorme so how long from now to ring walks anyone?
> 
> And is the Guru the man to visit tonight....?......:hey


Fight's at 3 I believe so a little over 30 mins from now. Guru always delivers.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

all praises due to the guru.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

What time do we expect Kovalev v Agnew to start, chaps?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening boys. Hoping Mayfield knocks the shit out of Dulorme.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

For anyone awake Pac vs Bradley 24/7 will be on after Boxing on HBO


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> What time do we expect Kovalev v Agnew to start, chaps?


Not too sure, but I think theres two 10 rounders beforehand starting at 3am so I assume 4:30am?

I might stay up maybe it shouldnt be as hard physically since its pretty much an hour earlier than normal.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Dulorme UD. Mayfield v. disappointing. Never really got going.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice to see Dulorme beat Mayfield.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Nice to see Dulorme beat Mayfield.


Why? Dulorme is an awfully displeasing fighter to watch.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Virgy Hunter with another loss.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Seems decent Agnew. Tight guard and hitting back with some good combinations. Still think Kovalev will walk him down sooner or later though

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why? Dulorme is an awfully displeasing fighter to watch.


I quite like his style but Mayfield is a dick anyway.

That was a nice jab from Kovalev :lol: Fucking hell, he's got some power.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Kovalev is a beast man. Who is gony want to fight him ever 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If there is a question mark over Kovalev, it's definitely his chin. He has shown flaws in the past, especially as an amateur, and Agnew has stiffened his legs in this fight too. His style means his opponents are usually on the backfoot though, which might protect his flaws.

If Ward steps up to 175, I'd fancy Kovalev to stop him.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nasty head clash and Kovalev is cut. Agnew isn't doing badly with his defence and movement but he needs to start doing more if he wants to win.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the plan is to take him into the late rounds and test his stamina but there's not much point if you lose the first 8 rounds and you're not a puncher

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

"Adonis Stevenson is piece of sheet". Haha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant performance and interview from Kovalev.

Kathy Duva is spot on, Kovalev is must watch television!


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't get a stream on my tablet chaps, what's happening now? What round are we in.....or is it all over?!?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev is an absolute machine. He's an animal in the ring and when he gets angry its even worse. Remember Tony Bellend was claiming he was a hypejob....:rofl

I scored Dulorme Mayfield 6-4 in rounds to Dulorme. Potentially good fight ruined by Dulormes constant holding on the inside, watching too much Wlad. But hey it worked for him and Smoger let it go. Neither were too impressive.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Can't get a stream on my tablet chaps, what's happening now? What round are we in.....or is it all over?!?


Its over Kovalev KO 7. Body shot and accumulation done the damage.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Its over Kovalev KO 7. Body shot and accumulation done the damage.


Thanks. And Krusher called out Stevenson again?!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Thanks. And Krusher called out Stevenson again?!


Apparently he called Stevenson a piece of shit when interviewed by Kellerman.....:rofl


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Thanks. And Krusher called out Stevenson again?!


Not as such, his exact words were to Max. "I don't want to talk about Adonis Stevenson. Adonis Stevenson is a piece of shit.......sorry for my English."
He then went on to say he'll fight anybody, isn't looking for easy fights, this is boxing, it's dangerous but it what the sport is all about, doesn't fear losing, just wants to fight the best.

Stevenson has retorted on Twitter

Adonis Stevenson 
@KrusherKovalev You just a real slow BUM with no defence. Easy work! 
5:01 AM - 30 mar 2014

Adonis Stevenson ***8207;@AdonisSuperman 1m
@Main_Events @KrusherKovalev Tell your mama Kathy Duva to stop crying and to call @yvonmichelGYM and @AlHaymon to make the fight happen! BUM


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Wasnt very impressed with Kovalev tonight. No doubt he is strong and very VERY powerful but he has no defense, no head movement and no variety to his shots. Stevenson beats him all day for me.

HBO & Kellerman talking shit about Stevenson ducking....get real. Like Kovalev or any other boxer wouldn't take the biggest money on offer.

Dulorme a decent enough addition to a 140lbs division that seriously lacks depth.

The BoxNation card was....meh.

Highlight of the evening.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


>


Thanks mate.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Wasnt very impressed with Kovalev tonight. No doubt he is strong and very VERY powerful but he has no defense, no head movement and no variety to his shots. Stevenson beats him all day for me.
> 
> HBO & Kellerman talking shit about Stevenson ducking....get real. Like Kovalev or any other boxer wouldn't take the biggest money on offer.
> 
> ...


Stevenson ONLY has his left hand. He doesnt have a good right hand. No jab. And his defence aint that good too. Bellew managed to bust his nose up and he even hurt him a bit. 
Stevenson is more athletic then Kovalev by quite a bit but he is not a better boxer.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Stevenson ONLY has his left hand. He doesnt have a good right hand. No jab. And his defence aint that good too. Bellew managed to bust his nose up and he even hurt him a bit.
> Stevenson is more athletic then Kovalev by quite a bit but he is not a better boxer.


I don't agree with that.

Stevenson fights big,is explosive and has good foot speed.he can keep distance is needed and still punish his opponent.

A fight between the 2 could end up in different results every time they meet.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook would dominate Gavin and stop him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I don't agree with that.
> 
> Stevenson fights big,is explosive and has good foot speed.he can keep distance is needed and still punish his opponent.
> 
> A fight between the 2 could end up in different results every time they meet.


Still Stevenson is one dimensional. He really only has his left hand. And no jab.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Have felt for some time since before the Cleverly fight that anyone who can move Kovalev around and give him as much to think about as he dishes out himself will find out he has engine problems. Cleverly had no gameplan whatsoever though yet Kovalev was looking a bit ragged at the end of a few long jabs. Of course he was always going to end up clipping a flat footed Clev sooner rather than later.

Stevenson has shown he can move and fight at a good pace for the duration and bang as well. Kovalev is surely the more one dimensional of the two


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Have felt for some time since before the Cleverly fight that anyone who can move Kovalev around and give him as much to think about as he dishes out himself will find out he has engine problems. Cleverly had no gameplan whatsoever though yet Kovalev was looking a bit ragged at the end of a few long jabs. Of course he was always going to end up clipping a flat footed Clev sooner rather than later.
> 
> Stevenson has shown he can move and fight at a good pace for the duration and bang as well. Kovalev is surely the more one dimensional of the two


Kovalev has the same "monster" style that people attached to Matthysse, while ignoring the fact that he had his own limitations. He looks destructive, he looks aggressive, he's splattering his opponents, so it's hard to imagine him losing. But you're right, he's pretty basic (and that's not intended as an insult when he does the basics so well) and someone who can move and make him waste energy or frustrate him on the inside will beat him.

I'd have him as a slight favourite against Stevenson, but I fully believe Adonis can beat him. Ward beats Kovalev and Stevenson.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd favour Stevenson if they fought tomorrow.

I think he has better movement and stamina,I would expect kovalev to look for an early ko,but if adonis could weather the storm and I think he can because he is an underrated boxer who uses the full size of the ring well.

Both can be hurt,but if kovalev comes steaming in then Stevenson could time him coming in and knock him out.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Kovalev has the same "monster" style that people attached to Matthysse, while ignoring the fact that he had his own limitations. He looks destructive, he looks aggressive, he's splattering his opponents, so it's hard to imagine him losing. But you're right, he's pretty basic (and that's not intended as an insult when he does the basics so well) and someone who can move and make him waste energy or frustrate him on the inside will beat him.
> 
> I'd have him as a slight favourite against Stevenson, but I fully believe Adonis can beat him. Ward beats Kovalev and Stevenson.


Agreed, especially regarding Ward, although at the same time, I think a puncher like Kovalev has the best chance against Ward, nobody is going to outbox him.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Good to see Andre Ward getting the props he deserves for his constant willing to travel the world and fight the best. The guy is fast becoming one of the most overrated fighters ever. According to some, he'd beat all the top cruisers too, based on fighting sad Chad and Edwin Rodriguez. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Kovalev has the same "monster" style that people attached to Matthysse, while ignoring the fact that he had his own limitations. He looks destructive, he looks aggressive, he's splattering his opponents, so it's hard to imagine him losing. But you're right, he's pretty basic (and that's not intended as an insult when he does the basics so well) and someone who can move and make him waste energy or frustrate him on the inside will beat him.
> 
> I'd have him as a slight favourite against Stevenson, but I fully believe Adonis can beat him. Ward beats Kovalev and Stevenson.


Kovalev and Matthysse are completely different animals,I think your talking pony.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Good to see Andre Ward getting the props he deserves for his constant willing to travel the world and fight the best. The guy is fast becoming one of the most overrated fighters ever. According to some, he'd beat all the top cruisers too, based on fighting sad Chad and Edwin Rodriguez. Dear oh dear.


:lol: He's a fucking Diva no doubt, can't ignore he's a talented boxer though.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: He's a fucking Diva no doubt, can't ignore he's a talented boxer though.


Anyone can see hes great, but he's being overrated a tad. i hope him and Groves can get it on when George knocks Froch unconscious.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Neither are particularly outstanding defensively and both have insane power. It's got a pistols at dawn feel for me...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Anyone can see hes great, but he's being overrated a tad. i hope him and Groves can get it on when George knocks Froch unconscious.


To be fair Groves/Ward is an intriguing matchup, I can't see Groves winning but stylistically he could pose a few problems, what I like about Groves is he has different strings to his bow, we have seen him fight on the backfoot and defensively and seen him be aggressive and force the fight, must be difficult to prepare against when you don't know what style he's going to deploy untill the bell go's.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

sim_reiss said:


> Neither are particularly outstanding defensively and both have insane power. It's got a pistols at dawn feel for me...


Stevenson has been sparked though which shows he can be got to,I think Kovalev stops him within six rounds.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bill said:


> To be fair Groves/Ward is an intriguing matchup, I can't see Groves winning but stylistically he could pose a few problems, what I like about Groves is he has different strings to his bow, we have seen him fight on the backfoot and defensively and seen him be aggressive and force the fight, must be difficult to prepare against when you don't know what style he's going to deploy untill the bell go's.


Groves has insane 1 punch ko power at 168 though, and Ward has been put down by Darnell Boone who has good power. Groves by KO or Ward on pts. Leaning towards Ward though.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Groves has insane 1 punch ko power at 168 though, and Ward has been put down by Darnell Boone who has good power. Groves by KO or Ward on pts. Leaning towards Ward though.


It's possible for Groves to get the KO, although Ward is hard to tag clean and defensively very sound, Groves is quick enough to land a big shot, It needs to be the aggressive Groves for it to happen mind.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Good to see Andre Ward getting the props he deserves for his constant willing to travel the world and fight the best. The guy is fast becoming one of the most overrated fighters ever. According to some, he'd beat all the top cruisers too, based on fighting sad Chad and Edwin Rodriguez. Dear oh dear.


Name a fight Ward should have to travel for.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bajingo(e) said:


> Name a fight Ward should have to travel for.


Chavez in Texas, Stevenson in Canada, Groves in England, Froch rematch in England.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Kovalev and Matthysse are completely different animals,I think your talking pony.


Fascinating rebuttal.

Except that you've completely missed the point - I'm not comparing their styles, I'm comparing fan reaction to them.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Chavez in Texas, Stevenson in Canada, Groves in England, Froch rematch in England.


Why should he "have" to travel for any of them?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Why should he "have" to travel for any of them?


Money talks.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Has he received offers for any of those fights?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Money talks.





Wallet said:


> Has he received offers for any of those fights?


There's the answer. Froch isn't interested in fighting Ward, because he got his ass kicked last time. Neither he nor Hearn will push for that fight. I think Chavez might want the Ward fight - and now that the Stevenson/Kovalev fight is off the radar, there's no reason it can't happen. But there's no reason Ward HAS to fight anywhere. He's not avoided a fight simply because of geography and I fail to see what travelling has to do with it anyway.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Kovalev has the same "monster" style that people attached to Matthysse, while ignoring the fact that he had his own limitations. He looks destructive, he looks aggressive, he's splattering his opponents, so it's hard to imagine him losing. But you're right, he's pretty basic (and that's not intended as an insult when he does the basics so well) and someone who can move and make him waste energy or frustrate him on the inside will beat him.


I think this is often the perception after a guy, usually a big puncher, fights someone with no ambition who just brings a tight guard and the odd counter shot. The punchers end up getting dragged into a fight where they look poor because there are so few gaps being opened up by their opposition and they just do the same thing over and over, whilst winning every round. However, that doesn't mean the same limitations will be the shown in future against better opponents because they'll be throwing more shots, leaving more openings for Kovalev and so on. Cleverly is a better fighter than Agnew and because of that, entered the fight with ambition to win and look what happened to him when he did open up. There's a comparison between Kovalev/Agnew and Golovkin/Stephens too, and whilst the Golovkin performance was written off as being disappointing by a lot of people, when fighting guys who have more ambition and more skill, like Macklin, they got destroyed because they left gaps open.

Stevenson and Ward are going to have to trade with Kovalev if they're going to beat him, and I'm not sure either have the chin to take those shots. They can't just use a tight guard and potshot their way to victory, they'll have to open up and that'll allow Kovalev some openings. I agree that Kovalev wasn't impressive last night but I'd be wary of focusing on those flaws too much because they won't be as apparent in the future. Kovalev's defence was poor last night, just like Golovkin's was previously, but against guys who are doing so little, they're always going to be drawn into complacency. Put them against better opponents who have more ambition and you'll probably see better performances from them.

Kovalev has his limitations, and I have big question marks over his chin, but I don't think last night meant too much.



dftaylor said:


> Why should he "have" to travel for any of them?


Because he doesn't bring as much money as they do. He might be the champion but that doesn't mean much when it comes to negotiation any more, so if Ward is going to fight Chavez, Froch or Stevenson, he'll have to go into their backyard. Why would they go to Oakland and fight in a small venue which won't sell out, when they're all capable of selling massive amounts of tickets against other opponents? They don't need to bend over backwards in order to fight Ward, it is him who needs them because that's where the money is.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I think this is often the perception after a guy, usually a big puncher, fights someone with no ambition who just brings a tight guard and the odd counter shot. The punchers end up getting dragged into a fight where they look poor because there are so few gaps being opened up by their opposition and they just do the same thing over and over, whilst winning every round. However, that doesn't mean the same limitations will be the shown in future against better opponents because they'll be throwing more shots, leaving more openings for Kovalev and so on.


That's not entirely true. You're conflating ambitious fighters with better ones - a better fighter will be both ambitious and more capable offensively and defensively. Yes, they'll leave more openings, but they'll be taking more advantage of his aggression.



> Cleverly is a better fighter than Agnew and because of that, entered the fight with ambition to win and look what happened to him when he did open up. There's a comparison between Kovalev/Agnew and Golovkin/Stephens too, and whilst the Golovkin performance was written off as being disappointing by a lot of people, when fighting guys who have more ambition and more skill, like Macklin, they got destroyed because they left gaps open.


Macklin did better when he was aggressive, but he doesn't have the requisite skills or athletic abilities to beat someone like Golovkin.



> Stevenson and Ward are going to have to trade with Kovalev if they're going to beat him, and I'm not sure either have the chin to take those shots. They can't just use a tight guard and potshot their way to victory, they'll have to open up and that'll allow Kovalev some openings.


You're writing this as if pot-shotting is the only way they can fight if not engaging. Hopkins, circa the Pavlik fight, would have mugged Kovalev and Ward will do the same. He doesn't have to exchange, he needs to get in close and take away Kovalev's preferred range and leverage. Ward only has to exchange is he wants to, and he's a the shorter, faster puncher with the wider variety. Of course Kovalev might catch him, but he's not really beaten anyone who's even near Ward's level.



> I agree that Kovalev wasn't impressive last night but I'd be wary of focusing on those flaws too much because they won't be as apparent in the future. Kovalev's defence was poor last night, just like Golovkin's was previously, but against guys who are doing so little, they're always going to be drawn into complacency. Put them against better opponents who have more ambition and you'll probably see better performances from them.


I wasn't criticising Kovalev's performance at all, I'm merely making the point that fans start creaming themselves over aggressive fighters because, if they can do that to their opponents, how can they ever lose? It's happened so many times, you'd think people would learn.



> Kovalev has his limitations, and I have big question marks over his chin, but I don't think last night meant too much.


Never said it did.



> Because he doesn't bring as much money as they do. He might be the champion but that doesn't mean much when it comes to negotiation any more, so if Ward is going to fight Chavez, Froch or Stevenson, he'll have to go into their backyard. Why would they go to Oakland and fight in a small venue which won't sell out, when they're all capable of selling massive amounts of tickets against other opponents? They don't need to bend over backwards in order to fight Ward, it is him who needs them because that's where the money is.


You're missing my point - there's no moral need for Ward to fight elsewhere. He's not getting dubious decisions, or unfair wins, like guys in Texas.

I've no time for the Froch argument, but agree there's weight for Stevenson since he's The Man at 175 and Chavez, simply because he brings serious money to the table. Nonetheless, no one has made Ward an offer for these fights as far as I know. So I don't see how there can be an issue with that.

Froch and his fans should shut up about a rematch in the UK - he got his ass kicked. He either wants to avenge the defeat, in which case he needs to make it happen, or he's happy to move on. Nothing wrong with the latter, but he's the one who lost clearly and was nearly given a gift on the cards.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Jack said:


> Because he doesn't bring as much money as they do. He might be the champion but that doesn't mean much when it comes to negotiation any more, so if Ward is going to fight Chavez, Froch or Stevenson, he'll have to go into their backyard. Why would they go to Oakland and fight in a small venue which won't sell out, when they're all capable of selling massive amounts of tickets against other opponents? They don't need to bend over backwards in order to fight Ward, it is him who needs them because that's where the money is.


Ward draws a good crowd in Oakland with the right opponent, Stevenson doesn't really sell that well in Canada so I'm not sure where that fight would end up. Chavez they could fight in LA or Vegas as a compromise. I don't believe anyone wants a Froch rematch to be honest especially not Froch who will lose to Groves anyway. Oh I've answered my own question :lol: If Groves beats Froch then it would be fair enough to expect Ward to come to the UK if it was another stadium fight next summer or whatever. Can't think of anyone else.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> It's possible for Groves to get the KO, although Ward is hard to tag clean and defensively very sound, Groves is quick enough to land a big shot, It needs to be the aggressive Groves for it to happen mind.


Ward is as fast and more defensively versatile. He'd likely stop Groves if anything - Ward is elite level talent - not Paul Smith.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Why should he "have" to travel for any of them?


They all sell more tickets than him. Ward also gets some dubious officating for me. Allot of the work he does is against the rules.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Bajingo(e) said:


> Ward draws a good crowd in Oakland with the right opponent, Stevenson doesn't really sell that well in Canada so I'm not sure where that fight would end up. Chavez they could fight in LA or Vegas as a compromise. I don't believe anyone wants a Froch rematch to be honest especially not Froch who will lose to Groves anyway. Oh I've answered my own question :lol: If Groves beats Froch then it would be fair enough to expect Ward to come to the UK if it was another stadium fight next summer or whatever. Can't think of anyone else.


Stevenson sells better than Ward in terms of ticket and viewing figures, also has Canadian PPV.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ward is as fast and more defensively versatile. He'd likely stop Groves if anything - Ward is elite level talent - not Paul Smith.


I know that David, I'm not picking Groves, at the moment I think Ward wins quite handily, what Groves has on his side is room for improvement and a willingness/capacity to learn, plus has some good attributes himself, this could be a really good fight down the line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Bill said:


> I know that David, I'm not picking Groves, at the moment I think Ward wins quite handily, what Groves has on his side is room for improvement and a willingness/capacity to learn, plus has some good attributes himself, this could be a really good fight down the line.


Ward is all wrong for Groves. He wins every round after the first 4 where Groves might nick some purley by putting in some exciting work. Ward doesn't stop him though, he won't take the risk, his only stoppage at world level was a weight drained Dawson.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ward is all wrong for Groves. He wins every round after the first 4 where Groves might nick some purley by putting in some exciting work. Ward doesn't stop him though, he won't take the risk, his only stoppage at world level was a weight drained Dawson.


At the moment I agree 100% but we could be talking 2 years from now, Ward does need to stop fannying about and get on with his career, he is great boxer no doubt but people will start catching up if he don't get a move on.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Ward is all wrong for Groves. He wins every round after the first 4 where Groves might nick some purley by putting in some exciting work. Ward doesn't stop him though, he won't take the risk, his only stoppage at world level was a weight drained Dawson.


But who was he supposed to stop?
Froch? No
Abraham? No
Bika? No
Kessler? No
Green? Maybe but also not an easy feat.
Rodriguez? No


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That's not entirely true. You're conflating ambitious fighters with better ones - a better fighter will be both ambitious and more capable offensively and defensively. Yes, they'll leave more openings, but they'll be taking more advantage of his aggression.


Oh, absolutely, but my point is that those tactics suit Kovalev because he's more than happy to trade with fighters because he carries so much power. Better fighters will see gaps that Kovalev leaves and, unlike Agnew, they'll try to take advantage of them and in doing so, they'll leave openings themselves and will therefore get hit. That's a fight which suits Kovalev's strengths a lot more than last night, where he was against someone with no ambition who merely wanted to avoid a brutal knock out.



dftaylor said:


> Macklin did better when he was aggressive, but he doesn't have the requisite skills or athletic abilities to beat someone like Golovkin.


I'm not saying otherwise, I'm just pointing out that a lesser quality fighter who covers up is often harder to look good against than a better fighter who comes to win in many cases, especially where the opponent has such a massive power advantage. Cleverly and Macklin are better than Agnew and Stevens, and it was their confidence that they could win the fight which made Kovalev and Golovkin look so good because they came to fight. Ward and Stevenson will come to fight and they'll also leave themselves open, which is what Kovalev wants.

I do think that Kovalev can beat Ward, and would be confident in him knocking out Stevenson, but these fights aren't formalities, I'm just arguing why last nights result shouldn't be considered too much.



dftaylor said:


> You're missing my point - there's no moral need for Ward to fight elsewhere. He's not getting dubious decisions, or unfair wins, like guys in Texas.
> 
> I've no time for the Froch argument, but agree there's weight for Stevenson since he's The Man at 175 and Chavez, simply because he brings serious money to the table. Nonetheless, no one has made Ward an offer for these fights as far as I know. So I don't see how there can be an issue with that.
> 
> Froch and his fans should shut up about a rematch in the UK - he got his ass kicked. He either wants to avenge the defeat, in which case he needs to make it happen, or he's happy to move on. Nothing wrong with the latter, but he's the one who lost clearly and was nearly given a gift on the cards.


That argument is fine but it's unrealistic in the boxing business. If Ward wants those big fights then he'll have to travel for them because there's no incentive in the opponent leaving their comfort zone. Maybe Ward will stubbornly say how he's 'the man in the division' and 'shouldn't have to travel' and whilst that may be right, it'll get him nowhere. If Ward wants the big fights, he'll need a passport because the big names have no reason to go to him. If Ward wants big money, he should go cap in hand to Froch and ask to be chosen as an opponent...unfair? Probably, but realistic? Yes. Ward has nothing to offer those big names because he's a dull but brilliant fighter who brings little money to the table.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Bill said:


> At the moment I agree 100% but we could be talking 2 years from now, Ward does need to stop fannying about and get on with his career, he is great boxer no doubt but people will start catching up if he don't get a move on.


Yep. Wards issue is that there is nothing to like or dislike about him. Mayweather at least there is some fun to the ego, he has a personality. With Ward he just seems to have this sense of entitlement. He is one of the least self aware athletes I have known.

Also @dftaylor I think Ward needs to travel to gain respect. Every other fighter in the Super Six was prepared to travel and they got allot of praise for it, because Kessler, Froch & Abraham could have stayed in their home countires and collected a healthy cheque for 5 years fighting nobodys. Ward not being prepared exagerated that negative aspect of his career.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> But who was he supposed to stop?
> Froch? No
> Abraham? No
> Bika? No
> ...


Not saying he is supposed to stop them. Just that if he cannot even look close to getting them out, he won't get rid of Groves either.

Groves would get stopped by a highly active, aggresive and big punching fighter. Ward is exceptionally talented, but none of the above.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> They all sell more tickets than him. Ward also gets some dubious officating for me. Allot of the work he does is against the rules.


Yeah, this gets ignored a lot of the time. In England, Canada or Texas, Ward won't be allowed to hold and spoil like he does in Oakland. It's illegal and should be punished but, like with Wlad in Europe, the referees won't do anything about it. If Ward is prepared to fight away from home, he'll rightly be punished for his tactics, which I'm sure is part of the reason why he is so reluctant to leave his hometown.

I don't agree with the way some fans excuse cheating. Wlad cheats, Ward cheats and just because they aren't as blatant as low blows or whatever, it gets ignored. It's wrong and gives them an unfair advantage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Jack said:


> Yeah, this gets ignored a lot of the time. In England, Canada or Texas, Ward won't be allowed to hold and spoil like he does in Oakland. It's illegal and should be punished but, like with Wlad in Europe, the referees won't do anything about it. If Ward is prepared to fight away from home, he'll rightly be punished for his tactics, which I'm sure is part of the reason why he is so reluctant to leave his hometown.
> 
> I don't agree with the way some fans excuse cheating. Wlad cheats, Ward cheats and just because they aren't as blatant as low blows or whatever, it gets ignored. It's wrong and gives them an unfair advantage.


Allot of people think the reason why Ward is so reluctent to fight outside of the US is becaus of a supplement that begins with S and ends with Teroids.

Maybe an unfair accusation, but he does flip out any time drug testing is mentioned.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Not saying he is supposed to stop them. Just that if he cannot even look close to getting them out,* he won't get rid of Groves either.*
> 
> Groves would get stopped by a highly active, aggresive and big punching fighter. Ward is exceptionally talented, but none of the above.


This is a stupid thing to say. Bika,Kessler,Abraham,Froch ect all have iron chins. Groves for all what we know doesnt take punches so well.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Allot of people think the reason why Ward is so reluctent to fight outside of the US is becaus of a supplement that begins with S and ends with Teroids.
> 
> Maybe an unfair accusation, but he does flip out any time drug testing is mentioned.


And used to work with Conte.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> This is a stupid thing to say. Bika,Kessler,Abraham,Froch ect all have iron chins. Groves for all what we know doesnt take punches so well.


Yeh and Allen Green is the new Holyfield!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, this gets ignored a lot of the time. In England, Canada or Texas, Ward won't be allowed to hold and spoil like he does in Oakland. It's illegal and should be punished but, like with Wlad in Europe, the referees won't do anything about it. If Ward is prepared to fight away from home, he'll rightly be punished for his tactics, which I'm sure is part of the reason why he is so reluctant to leave his hometown.
> 
> I don't agree with the way some fans excuse cheating. Wlad cheats, Ward cheats and just because they aren't as blatant as low blows or whatever, it gets ignored. It's wrong and gives them an unfair advantage.


You think Texas will be tougher on the holding, which isn't really that big a deal anyway?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yeh and Allen Green is the new Holyfield!


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> You think Texas will be tougher on the holding, which isn't really that big a deal anyway?


They will be tougher on Ward than California refs. Why isn't holding a big deal? What Ward does is against the rules.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Fascinating rebuttal.
> 
> Except that you've completely missed the point - I'm not comparing their styles, I'm comparing fan reaction to them.


Who gives a balls how the fans react to him,the guy is a monster and its going to take a very special fighter to go twelve rounds with him never mind actually beat him.Matthysse had been beaten and taken into deep waters before so we knew that it could happen again,Kovalev has not due to the fact nobody seems to be able to handle his power.

The man is a Phenom.:deal


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Who gives a balls how the fans react to him,the guy is a monster and its going to take a very special fighter to go twelve rounds with him never mind actually beat him.Matthysse had been beaten and taken into deep waters before so we knew that it could happen again,Kovalev has not due to the fact nobody seems to be able to handle his power.
> 
> The man is a Phenom.:deal


I'm not saying I agree or disagree,but matthysse had fought zab Judah,Devon Alexander,Lamont Peterson etc.
Kovalevs wins although very impressive,consist of gabriel campillo,Nathan cleverly,Lionell Thompson,Cornelius White and Cedric Agnew.not exactly a who's who of light heavys.adonis Stevenson has beaten a much better standard of opposition in style.

I still think kovalev is legit.but he will have someone come along and make him look human.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm not saying I agree or disagree,but matthysse had fought zab Judah,Devon Alexander,Lamont Peterson etc.
> Kovalevs wins although very impressive,consist of gabriel campillo,Nathan cleverly,Lionell Thompson,Cornelius White and Cedric Agnew.not exactly a who's who of light heavys.adonis Stevenson has beaten a much better standard of opposition in style.
> 
> I still think kovalev is legit.but he will have someone come along and make him look human.


Take out Dawson and who does Stevenson have at light heavy? Cloud & Bellew? Campillo beat Cloud and Cleverly beat Bellew.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Take out Dawson and who does Stevenson have at light heavy? Cloud & Bellew? Campillo beat Cloud and Cleverly beat Bellew.


Yeah fair comment.

Campillo was a shadow of himself though,as further fights have shown.you are right though mate.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah fair comment.
> 
> Campillo was a shadow of himself though,as further fights have shown.you are right though mate.


Campillo was fresh off the win (robbed) against Cloud though, Kovalev dismantled him in a way that no one else has. And Campillo also has should be wins against Murat and Shumenov. Dawson is the standout win that seperates them. If I was to rank the pairs wins at 175 I'd go Dawson > Cleverly & Campillo > Cloud > Sillakh & Bellew & Agnew> White.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You think Texas will be tougher on the holding, which isn't really that big a deal anyway?


They'll be tougher than in California, where Ward is clearly favoured by referees.

And I completely disagree, holding is a big deal because it prevents fighters from being able to work on the inside. For a fighter like Wlad, who has no inside game but a terrific jab, straight right and reach, it means that any opponent either has to outdo Wlad at what his own game or they aren't given a chance to win. The reason holding is against the rules is because it prevents there being a level playing field between guys who are restricted, either by style or size, from doing what they like to do, which is work on the inside. It's cheating. It may not be as blatant as a rabbit punch or low blow but it's an illegal move for a reason, and yet with certain fighters, they're allowed to do it repeatedly. Had Wlad been disqualified against Povetkin, I'd have defended that decision because his tactics weren't just ugly to watch, they were against the rules and meant Povetkin had no chance to win.

It's the same as pushing. Lamont Peterson wanted to work on the inside so Khan kept on pushing him away. Pushing isn't too bad when you do it a few times a fight but when it's done over and over again, purely to prevent a fighter being able to work on the inside, it should be picked up on and the referee was spot on to take a point from Khan that night, just as referees would be if they took points or even disqualified Wlad or Ward. Things like this need to be cut down on and when they're not, it's unfair on the opponent because it prevents them from fighting in a certain, legal way.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Some great posts there. Ward is an interesting one to throw into the mix because the guy is so tough to negotiate with. Some intriguing match-ups at 175 for Ward and possibly with Groves which just makes him all the more frustrating. Ward is not willing not budge on anything so it's really to difficult to start preditcing how these potential match-ups would go because until he is involved in one it really is pie in the sky; HBO are having a hell of a time getting him into the ring with anyone worthwhile full stop.

And maybe it's Kovalev who might be the one to get Ward into a big fight as he seems the kind of guy who is easy to negotiate with and would travel to Oakland convinced he is gonna KO Ward even with all his home advantages. Would love to see that fight but I really don't think Ward fancies it even at home. Would like to be proved wrong on that and hope HBO put their foot down with Ward sooner rather than later. If he won't go even to Vegas etc to fight then maybe somebody like Kovalev who is willing to take a big fight on his opponent's terms might actually fit the bill of Ward wanting to stay in California for big fights.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

There is never the money in play to think Ward/Kovalev is viable.

I don't think the fight is that interesting either. Simple power isn't enough to make me think Kovalev has a compelling case in the fight. Every single area that Kovalev has not been tested in gets tested in that fight, and the probability is he can't come up trumps in enough of those areas to make the power a huge factor. Kovalev's very good, but I think Golovkin is more testing for Ward even allowing for the size and possible power differential between Kovalev and Golovkin. Gennady's footwork makes me think he sends Ward down a few more cul de sacs than Kovalev can hope to.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Kovalev's very good, but I think Golovkin is more testing for Ward even allowing for the size and possible power differential between Kovalev and Golovkin. Gennady's footwork makes me think he sends Ward down a few more cul de sacs than Kovalev can hope to.


Agreed. In terms of any fight potentially happening though, Ward wants to stay in California so Kovalev is more likely to bend over to all of Ward's demands if Ward does have pressure put on him to fight somebody worthwhile.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Not a bad piece this, although I'd probably edge towards Stevenson over Kovalev

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...ev-like-all-perceived-destroyers-he-has-flaws


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> They'll be tougher than in California, where Ward is clearly favoured by referees.


I see no evidence of that outside of the Kessler fight. And I disagree - if Laurence Cole is involved, it's Chavez getting the favours.



> And I completely disagree, holding is a big deal because it prevents fighters from being able to work on the inside. For a fighter like Wlad, who has no inside game but a terrific jab, straight right and reach, it means that any opponent either has to outdo Wlad at what his own game or they aren't given a chance to win. The reason holding is against the rules is because it prevents there being a level playing field between guys who are restricted, either by style or size, from doing what they like to do, which is work on the inside. It's cheating. It may not be as blatant as a rabbit punch or low blow but it's an illegal move for a reason, and yet with certain fighters, they're allowed to do it repeatedly. Had Wlad been disqualified against Povetkin, I'd have defended that decision because his tactics weren't just ugly to watch, they were against the rules and meant Povetkin had no chance to win.


You're surely not comparing Ward to Wlad. I didn't say holding excessively isn't an issue, I said I've never seen it as a specific issue with Ward. He works on the inside, he works at long range, he'll stand and trade when needed - he can maul a bit, but never to the point where nothing's happening. It's not the referee's job to help the other fighter be useful.

On the specific case of Povetkin... well he allowed himself to be held as much as Wlad was holding on.



> It's the same as pushing. Lamont Peterson wanted to work on the inside so Khan kept on pushing him away. Pushing isn't too bad when you do it a few times a fight but when it's done over and over again, purely to prevent a fighter being able to work on the inside, it should be picked up on and the referee was spot on to take a point from Khan that night, just as referees would be if they took points or even disqualified Wlad or Ward. Things like this need to be cut down on and when they're not, it's unfair on the opponent because it prevents them from fighting in a certain, legal way.


Again, not the point I was making.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Not a bad piece this, although I'd probably edge towards Stevenson over Kovalev
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...ev-like-all-perceived-destroyers-he-has-flaws


I agree with all of that - and funnily enough, the issue with movement is the exact same flaw I saw in Matthysse. He's a lot less effective when his opponents move laterally.


----------

